# a really funny video about classical music



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cuz _we _all knew classical was insane already, no?  :lol:

I'll have you guess what point I literally yelled "HAH!" at my screen.

OH! And uh, I should warn, there is some language in it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

"Igor Stravinsky was like a talented Marilyn Manson" :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> OH! And uh, I should warn, there is some language in it.


Nothing there I haven't heard before.


----------

